# Not the trophy I wanted



## Casey81 (Nov 15, 2014)

Got a late start this morning and ended up slipping up on 2 yotes chasing a fawn. Decided to change plans let the deer walk this morning and pop a varmint.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 15, 2014)

Looks like it has a nice thick coat.


----------



## Todd E (Nov 15, 2014)

Great shooting. I commend you on helping the deer population.


----------



## Casey81 (Nov 16, 2014)

It was a healthy one for sure. They have been eating good. Unfortunately his buddy got the slip on me last night. I saw him but couldn't get a good shot.


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 16, 2014)

That will do!  Good choice!


----------



## bigelow (Nov 17, 2014)

Cool.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 28, 2014)

Nice


----------



## mcagle (Jan 2, 2015)

Good choice. Always nice to take a yote out


----------



## bany (Jan 5, 2015)

Nice! that sums up my December.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 6, 2015)

Good job.


----------



## Russ Toole (Jan 9, 2015)

Anyone ever venture to try eating one of these?  Found a recipe for "Coyote" helper.

http://www.montanaoutdoor.com/2013/08/cajun-coyote-recipe-for-the-grill/


----------



## bronco611 (Jan 9, 2015)

Yea I found a recipe for fox nuggets and tried it. I followed the recipe exactly as it was written, I'll tell you THERE AIN'T NO WAY TO MAKE A FOX TASTE GOOD!!! It taste like a wet dog smells. I tried to give my dog a piece and he sniffed it and looked at me like I had lost my mind and walked off!!! Don't think I will be trying any yote no time soon.


----------

